# Pooping after spay



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm a little worried, Sophie hasn't pooped yet. She's eating and drinking fine, no vomiting, and has peed twice. She's mostly just sleeps in her little bed by me. I'm worried that she can't poop or that it hurts too much to poop. Should I call her vet in the morning? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

After surgery (especially any abdominal/pelvic surgery), it's extremely common to have your normal bowel activity to slow down. As long as she is not vomiting, eating fine, I wouldn't worry about the lack of a stool. As she feels better and moves around more, her bowels should pick back up. I'm glad she is doing well overall  she's such a good girl :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ashley,
Glad Sophie's (love her name) spay is over and all went well ...she is just a precious little girl. :wub:

I am not sure how often this is done as I have not asked my reg Vet about it. But I just remembered when Sammie had ortho surgery the surgeon told me afterwards he might not go right away for various reasons like Marisa said, and he had a little tube inserted during surgery. Well, I asked more details and glad I did because he didn't go for few days. She said (if they begin to lose stool during surgery or some Vets will go ahead and insert one before in case) dogs receive a little enema or a tiny tube is left in the rectum during surgery. So this can clean them out more. So with him took several days for a bowel movement after his surgery.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Ashley,

If you are worried, please at least call your vet. This is what they are there for, especially after your little one went through surgery 

I assume, like Marisa and Kandis said that after surgery it can take a while. And that as long as no vomiting is occurring and she is eating she is okay 

I'd also suggest watching her abdomen... if it gets puffy or hard - that could be a sign of her not being able to go...

I'm sure I'll be wondering these things in a few days....

I hope Sophie poops soon.

I know with Grace I'll be giving her a few tsp of Pediasure to help with her poop. She has problems with constipation as it is, and that's a remedy we use to help. But ask your vet first....


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Agree with all. Our vet told us Gustave might not poop for 36 hours. But he said if it goes on for longer that we needed to call them. 

Still, I would call so your mind is at ease. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:Waiting: olice: olice: olice:

Lisi is just glad that someone else is being patrolled now! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

LOL about Lisi!

Any time you have any concerns, just phone your vet. That is what they are there for, particularly after surgery. I expect she'll start going again soon but talking to your vet can reassure you. He may suggest giving her something mild to get things moving along again.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Leila was spayed on Thursday a week ago and it wasn't until late Friday afternoon until she pooped...or was it Saturday? I can't believe I forgot exactly already! Anyway, the vet said that was normal. She had peed once the night of the spay before I went to bed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Grace'sMom said:


> Ashley,
> 
> If you are worried, please at least call your vet. This is what they are there for, especially after your little one went through surgery
> 
> ...


Tori,
I was worried and called and they kept saying if he isn't throwing up, and is peeing give it _anoooother day_. I had to remember he was not eating yet if anything not much, so he slowed way down. This was my first time dealing with a surgery, and I guess it can take a while. Well, that went on seemed a long time, and he finally went. It's nerve racking sometimes though. :w00t:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Kandis,

I think no matter how many times you go through it, it is unnerving! They are our babies and each are so different....

really praying Grace doesn't give me any scares.

Ashley - any poop yet?


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Well, I just know after my c-sections it took me a LOOONG time. TMI TMI!! haha. I'm sure she's fine if she's eating and drinking. It will happen!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yup, between the anesthesia, the surgery and not eating before the procedure it takes a while for the BM's to kick in. Not unusual at all.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

She pooped today! I feel much better now thank you guys. This is my first time with all this. She's my fist ever girl pup, and the dogs we had growing up were rescued and were already neutered when we got them.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad to hear all is well today, feel better soon Sophie.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

All's well that "ends" well Poop patrol can stand down!!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> All's well that "ends" well Poop patrol can stand down!!!:HistericalSmiley:



:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Glad sophie is good :thumbsup:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> All's well that "ends" well Poop patrol can stand down!!!:HistericalSmiley:


Aye aye!

You know, when Tessa was sick two weeks ago, I sent text messages to two of my friends (who would understand - thank you Crystal!) when Tessa started having normal poo!


----------



## Calisi (Jul 1, 2014)

Helpful Thread!! I was so worried, My Cali hasn't had a BM and her spay surgery was on Wednesday. I called the vet who said to add a little pumpkin to her meal and that should get things going again.


----------



## Bourdie1979 (Feb 17, 2021)

Yeesh. My loki bear was neutered on Friday. His appetite, personality and desire to run/play is totally fine. As if nothing happened. Obviously i am keeping physical activity to a minimum, but the boy hasnt dropped a deuce yet. A few almost-sniffs but nothing. Hating his kong donut but all he wants to do it chew at his wound which i think distracts him from making a bowel movement. He is an unhappy boy. Anything i can do help the process without upseting his stomach too much? Cheese????


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Bourdie1979 said:


> Yeesh. My loki bear was neutered on Friday. His appetite, personality and desire to run/play is totally fine. As if nothing happened. Obviously i am keeping physical activity to a minimum, but the boy hasnt dropped a deuce yet. A few almost-sniffs but nothing. Hating his kong donut but all he wants to do it chew at his wound which i think distracts him from making a bowel movement. He is an unhappy boy. Anything i can do help the process without upseting his stomach too much? Cheese????


Not cheese - that is binding. A teaspoon of pumpkin and a little olive oil can be helpful.


----------

